# Cornell Open Spring 2013



## Kian (Jan 30, 2013)

The Cornell Open Spring 2013 will take place on April 6, 2013 in Ithaca, New York, USA. Check out the Cornell Open Spring 2013 website for more information and registration.

Live results will be available here.


----------



## Owen (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh, great!


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm trying my best to make it to this, but its 4 1/2 hours away. T.T 
If I can make it, I'll help out as much as I can to make mega a greater possibility.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 30, 2013)

Should be able to make this one


----------



## Bob (Jan 30, 2013)

maybe...


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 25, 2013)

Goals:

2x2: lol
3x3: sub-18 average
4x4: comp PB average
5x5: comp PB average
OH: sub-28 average, sub-25 single
BLD: Success
Pyra: Remember how to solve
Feet: Do a mean

ALSO: There will be NO shenanigans this time. I will take every official solve seriously and pretend like I want to do well in every event


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 27, 2013)

Goals:

Make it back to NYC quickly.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 27, 2013)

I wish I had thought of starting a Cornell Cubing Club back in the day when I was studying there...


----------



## ErikJ (Mar 31, 2013)

anyone know where the best parking will be?


----------



## Skullush (Apr 5, 2013)

Leaving for Ithaca tomorrow, yay

Goals:
2x2: sub-4.5
3x3: sub-13
4x4: sub-55
5x5: sub-1:50
pyra: sub-5.5
BLD: get an easy scramble (hehe)
feet: don't get a pop. sub-3:30 would be cool I guess
OH: oh



ErikJ said:


> anyone know where the best parking will be?



The lot on Hollister Drive, as it shows on the competition site


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 5, 2013)

On my way up right now. Can't wait to get there. 

Goals:
3x3: sub-10 single/sub-12 avg
Feet: sub-3 anything lol
Mega: NAR/NAR


----------



## cubernya (Apr 5, 2013)

ErikJ said:


> anyone know where the best parking will be?


I know last year (my first year there) we parked in a parking garage near the place and just walked a little. 

Goals:
2x2: don't care/sub-8
3x3: sub-15/sub-20
4x4: sub-1:30/sub-1:50
OH: sub-40/sub-50 (don't really do OH much)
Pyra: sub-10/sub-20
Feet: compete (still undecided, have never done a feet solve)


----------



## Kian (Apr 7, 2013)

My impressive reign of being last in North America in MultiBLD is over. I will miss the poetry of that. 

The torch has been passed to Jonathan Esteban Rivera Castillón. Enjoy.


----------



## Kian (Apr 8, 2013)

Results are posted here. 

The Multi results are not yet up, I submitted them with an error in the workbook. They'll be up later.


----------

